

Ask HN:  Suggestions for how to Learn Android? - fenier

Greetings,<p>After attending Google I&#x2F;O, I am fairly interested in branching out from Web Dev, into Android development.<p>I took some Java in college a few years back, but was wondering if anyone had recommended courses, books, videos, etc that they found helpful in learning Android App Development.<p>Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
======
tuxone
Tool: Android Studio (Beta)
[https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html](https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html)

Then learn by examples, it's quite easy. Hello world:
[http://karanbalkar.com/2013/05/tutorial-25-helloworld-
applic...](http://karanbalkar.com/2013/05/tutorial-25-helloworld-application-
using-android-studio/) More samples:
[http://developer.android.com/samples/index.html](http://developer.android.com/samples/index.html)

For any error you get or doubt you have gust google it and you'll find your
answer: mobile app dev field is really crowded and stackoverflow has
everything you need to start!

Ps: i'm not a fan of dev books etc.. Just dig into the sources!

------
bookwormAT
Since you have already experience with software development, I suggest you
start with the tutorials and documentation on developer.android.com.

Apart from that, keep an eye open for a new revision of Reto Maier's
"Professional Android 4 Development". Reto is head of Google's Android
Developer relations team, and the book is a very detailed explanation of
architecture, patterns, APIs and best practices on the platform.

The current edition is somewhat old, however. I expect a new version after L
is released later this year.

------
Zigurd
Start with the online tutorials. They are vastly better now than when Android
first shipped.

If you have no Java experience, but have some OO programming experience, start
with Eckel's Thinking In Java, and keep that handy as you do the tutorials.

